# Geflochten Schnur zum spinnfischen/blinkern/twistern



## sporti2000 (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe mich hier schon durch alle möglichen Forumsbeiträge gelesen. Es gibt ja auch immer neue Schnüre auf dem Markt. Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Spiderwire die beste geflochtene Schnur im Moment ist. Auch was die Haltbarkeit und die Preis/Leistung angeht?
#6 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## darth carper (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geflochten Schnur zum spinnfischen/blinkern/twistern*

Ob man das so sagen kann, weiß ich nicht. Jeder hat hier seine bevorzugte Marke und hält sie für die Beste.
Der Eine fischt mit Tuf Line, ein Anderer mit Power Pro und der Nächste wieder mit Spiderwire.
Ich persönlich fische sowohl Spiderwire (zum Welsfischen) als auch die Powerline von Gigafish und bin damit bestens zufrieden.
Preis-Leistungsmäßig bezeichnete ich die Powerline als gelungener.


----------



## BeeJay (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geflochten Schnur zum spinnfischen/blinkern/twistern*

Die *beste* Schnur wird es sicherlich nie geben, da die Anforderungen der einzelnen Angler und Angelarten oft sehr verschieden ausfallen.

Sicher gehört die Spiderwire Stealth zusammen mit Stroft GTP und PowerPro in die gleiche Liga (ich habe alle drei Schnurmarken in Verwendung und bin mit allen zufrieden). #6 

Ich benutze die 0,17er Spiderwire Stealth (realer Durchmesser etwa 0,22-0,24, Tragkraft ~8kg) momentan auf 4 verschiedenen Rollen, die 0,12er auf meiner kleinen Rolle zum Vertikalangeln.

Eine kleine Sache ist bei der Spiderwire etwas unschön, die gelbe Variante bleicht durch die Reibung in den Ringen schnell aus. Das wirkt sich in Sachen Tragkraft zwar nur bedingt aus, aber speziell beim GuFi-Angeln, wo ich die Bisse zum Großteil schon an der Schnur erkennen kann, würde ich mir eine haltbarere Einfärbung wünschen.
Was ich sehr gut finde, ist die Knotenfestigkeit. Es ist geht ohne weiteres, die SW einfach und haltbar mit einem doppelten Uni-Knot direkt an ein 0,40er Fluorocarbonforfach zu knoten - kein Mikrowirbel als "Verbindung" notwendig...
Die Knotenfestigkeit an einem Wirbel/Karabiner (mit einem Bimini-Twist) ist auch nahe 100%. 

Die viel gelobten Schnurverbinder mag ich nicht mehr, seit mir bei der Handlandung einmal ein Hecht "lossauste", ich noch das Stahlvorfach in der Hand hatte und der Verbinder sich per Schnittwunde in meinem Finger "verewigte". :c 





Hier der Vergleich: 0,17er Spiderwire, links >20x, rechts 2x gefischt.
Ansonsten ist die Spiderwire empfehlenswert, wenn auch die Tragkraftangaben wie bei vielen anderen geflochtenen Schnüren eher zum Lachen sind. :q 
TL, #h

BeeJay


----------



## bacalo (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geflochten Schnur zum spinnfischen/blinkern/twistern*

Hallo,

das mit dem verblassen der gelben Farbe kann ich bestätigen.
Ansonsten bin ich (bis auf dem Preis) mit dieser Schnur sehr zufrieden.

Versuch auch einmal diesen Knoten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65538&page=2

Gruß

bacalo


----------



## mad (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geflochten Schnur zum spinnfischen/blinkern/twistern*

hi,

ich fische die spiderwire und die powerline von gigafish beide in gelb und für mich eine super schnur. viele schwören auf die fireline mit der komme ich zb. gar nicht klar. wenn die farbe und was wichtiger ist die schnur schlechter aussieht spule ich alles auf die ersatzspule um und hab für die nächste zeit eine neue drauf.


----------



## melis (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geflochten Schnur zum spinnfischen/blinkern/twistern*

*@ BeeJay *
was schätzt du den ist die Spiderwire 0,12 für ein Durchmesser(und Tragkraft)? Ich persönlich wollte die 0,14er vielleicht kennst du die auch und kannst mir was dazu sagen. Besonders Tragkraft und echter Durchmesser. Wollte die zum Matchangeln, da dort die Kapazität beschränkt ist und ich bis zu 180meter brauche, wäre es nett von dir eine ehrliche Einschätzung zu kriegen.

Eventuell kannst du mal Boardie Walko(Penn 15kg ich habs geahnt) eine Probe schicken dann wissen wir es genauer. Habe ich auch schon gemacht. (falls 55cent nicht zuviel sind).


----------



## BeeJay (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geflochten Schnur zum spinnfischen/blinkern/twistern*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> *@ BeeJay *
> was schätzt du den ist die Spiderwire 0,12 für ein Durchmesser(und Tragkraft)?


Ich kann dir über die Tragkraft der 0,12er Spiderwire noch nicht viel sagen, da ich die Schnur noch nicht am Wasser testen konnte. 
Von der Dicke würde ich sie aber so um 0,18mm (+/- 0,01) einordnen, also in etwa im Bereich der Stroft Typ 2 mit 4kg Tragkraft. 

Zum genannten Schnurdicke-Thread hab ich so meine eigene Meinung. Ich stelle zwar gerne ein paar Meter zur Verfügung, aber wirklich repräsentativ wird das Ergebnis nicht werden. 
Um wirklich eine gesunde Basis zu haben sollte man von jeder Schnur (also Hersteller, Typ und Dicke) Proben von mindestens fünf, besser zehn unterschiedlichen Spulen verwenden. Neu geliefert, also keine Angelgeschäftware deren Lagerzeit man nicht kennt, nicht fortlaufend von einer Rolle. Da kommt ganz schön etwas an Messarbeit zusammen. |uhoh: 


Ich für meinen Teil gehe da einen ganz anderen Weg. Seit mir ein gewisser Herr aus Dortmund eine Stroft GTP Typ 5 lieferte, obwohl ich Typ 3 bestellt hatte, sehe ich in punkto Schnurdicke genauer hin (ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt). 
Ich habe durch ein paar eigene Zugversuche festgestellt, dass die Stroft GTP sehr gut den Angaben (Tragkraft und der aus der Bestellnummer ersichtlichen, ungefähren Dicke) entspricht.
Damit weiß ich in etwa, was die Schnüre bei welchem Durchmesser ungefähr tragen und kümmere mich ansich nicht mehr um die Angaben der Hersteller auf den Spulen. 

Die Ausgangsmaterialien sind (so vermute ich) bei allen Geflechten mehr oder weniger gleich, da es nicht viele Hersteller für die verwendeten Fasern gibt und sich auch nur bestimmte Halbzeugdicken zum Erreichen der gebräuchlichen Angelschnurdurchmesser eignen.

_Eine ungefähre Liste ist schon gut, aber ich denke, dass ich den meisten Schnur-Threads hier schon alles Wissenswerte zusammengetragen wurde. Wenn man die Angaben der WaKu-Liste (Stroft GTP) im Hinterkopf behält und vor dem Kauf die Geflechte in Augenschein nimmt, sollte nichts mehr schief gehen._​
Sicher ist die Kostenfrage für viele Angler ein Thema, wer spult sich mal so eben Schnur auf die Rolle, die 15-25€/100m kostet. Bei viele Anglern würde damit der Geldwert der Schnur sogar den aktuellen Wert der verwendeten Rolle übersteigen. :q :q :q

Aber...
Ich für meinen Teil habe mich schon lange von der Ansicht verabschiedet, dass eine Schnur eine Investition für lange Zeit ist. Beim Bespulen meiner Stationärrollen unterfüttere ich nicht. Eine Stradic 4000FA fasst damit etwa 220m 0,17er Spiderwire, eine TP 4000FA sogar 240m.

Jetzt fragt sich jeder bestimmt: "...spinnt der?", oder  "...hat der zuviel Geld?" - der Grund dafür ist eigentlich ganz simpel:

Geflechte reiben sich ab, das Ergebnis kann man leicht im Bereich der Ringe seiner Spinnrute sehen. Über die Zeit verlieren die ersten paar Meter durch Reibung in den Ringen ständig Fasern und damit logischerweise an Tragkraft. Manche Angler mögen das eventuell nicht bemerken, weil sie durch ständige Hänger sowieso immer die ersten paar Meter unfreiwillig opfern. :m 

Je nach Beanspruchung der Schnur opfere ich (konsequent und freiwillig) nach spätestens 3x Spinnfischen die ersten 3-5 Meter Schnur. Mindestens die Länge, die beim Wurf ständig an den Ringen reibt. Bei Verletzungen des Geflechtes, was Gott sei Dank nicht so häufig vorkommt, kommt die entsprechende Länge bis zur Schadstelle runter.

_In der Beziehung bin ich mittlerweile schon ziemlich schmerzfrei._ 

Vorteil: 
...der Kunstköder hängt immer an einer relativ unverbrauchten Schnur. 
_Wenn ich über die Zeit bei Hängern pro Angeln *nur 1-2 Köder nicht verliere*, die mit altem oder billigem Geflecht sicher weg gewesen wären, *macht sich das* jeweilige Opfern der ersten paar Meter *schon bezahlt*_.

Damit die Spulenfüllung immer gleich bleibt, muss ich natürlich alle 1-2 Monate mit etwas Monofil unterfüttern. Bin ich bei 120m Restlauflänge auf der Rolle angelangt, kommt eine komplett neue Schnur drauf. Da ich aber bei >200m "starte" reicht eine Füllung trotzdem länger als eine Saison (ohne Kapitalhänger über den Daumen mindestens 60 Tage Fischen).

Fazit: 
...trotz der teuren Schnur und dem regelmäßigen Abschneiden der ersten paar Meter komme ich noch recht billig weg. 100m 0,17er Spiderwire kosten bei uns etwa 17€, d.h. ~230m kosten mich knapp 40€. 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass meine oben beschriebene Vorgehensweise bewirkt, dass ich während der Lebensdauer der geflochtenen Schnur Kunstköder für mehr als 40€ Gegenwert noch retten kann, die ich sonst verloren hätte. Insofern rechnet sich selbst die teure Stroft GTP auf jeden Fall.

Die Schnur ist für einen Angler, der >20x/Jahr Spinnfischen geht nicht wirklich der entscheidende Kostenfaktor - wer billig kauft, oder jeden Meter Geflecht aus Sparsamkeitsgründen schonungslos "totfischt" kauft mindestens den doppelten "gesparten" Geldwert in Form von Kunstködern. :q 
TL,

BeeJay


----------



## Gunni77 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geflochten Schnur zum spinnfischen/blinkern/twistern*

Hallo

@BeeJay Ich muss jetzt einfach mal zustimmen....#6 

Gruß


----------



## melis (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geflochten Schnur zum spinnfischen/blinkern/twistern*

Hatte ja auch geschrieben, dann wissen wir es genauer. Nicht absolut genau.
Klar hast du recht, ich hatte dich nach der Spiderwire gefragt und die ist nicht gerade günstig. Benutzt du ja selbst. 
Was mich noch interessiert ist, du schreibst die 0,17er ist deiner Meinung nach eine 0,24er. Und die 0,12er ist eine 0,18er. Größer ist der Unterschied nicht zwischen den Schnüren?
Wieso ist den der Unterschied zwischen 4000 Stradic und 4000 Twin Power bei 20metern. Hast du die eine straffer aufgespult?


----------



## BeeJay (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geflochten Schnur zum spinnfischen/blinkern/twistern*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ja auch geschrieben, dann wissen wir es genauer. Nicht absolut genau.


Die Liste wird auf alle Fälle helfen, keine Frage.  

Ich persönlich denke aber, dass man sich die Mühe nicht wirklich machen muss. Möglicherweise bin ich in dem Punkt auch etwas zu pragmatisch veranlagt. 


			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich noch interessiert ist, du schreibst die 0,17er ist deiner Meinung nach eine 0,24er. Und die 0,12er ist eine 0,18er. Größer ist der Unterschied nicht zwischen den Schnüren?


Wenn 
die 0,12er real eine ~0,18er, 
die 0,14er real eine ~0,20er und 
die 0,17er real eine ~0,24er (alle Werte +/- 0,01mm) wäre, dann stimmen doch die Relationen in etwa, oder nicht?
Das sind meine geschätzten Werte und sollen nur grob als Anhaltspunkt dienen. Es käme aber mit der WaKu Liste in etwa hin. 
Löst euch bitte von dem Gedanken der 0,12er Geflechtschnüre mit 8 kg Tragkraft... 


			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ist den der Unterschied zwischen 4000 Stradic und 4000 Twin Power bei 20metern. Hast du die eine straffer aufgespult?


Kann ich nicht genau sagen, da es kein physikalisch genaues Messverfahren war. :q
Mich hat es aber nicht überrascht. Ich hatte schon immer das Gefühl, dass die Spule bei der TP 4000FA größer ist. 
Beide Röllchen wurden übrigens mit der gleichen Umspulmaschine gefüllt.

BeeJay


----------



## melis (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geflochten Schnur zum spinnfischen/blinkern/twistern*

Ich meinte mit dem Unterschied, (habe nicht die genauen Werte)wenn die 0,12er mit 10kg Tragkraft angegeben wird, und die 0,17er mit 16kg, dann müsste der echte Durchmesserunterschied viel gewaltiger sein zwischen den beiden Schnüren. Je mehr Tragkraft um so dicker, aber unproportional.
z.B. 10kg - 20er, 11kg -23er, 12kg - 28er, 13kg -34er usw.


----------



## BeeJay (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geflochten Schnur zum spinnfischen/blinkern/twistern*

Ich denke, die Angaben auf den Großspulen kannst du getrost vergessen...

Zieh dir einfach mal die Stroft Stroft Preisliste rein (da die Liste für die GTP), die letzten zwei Ziffern der Bestellnummern sind die beiden Nachkommastellen des laservermessenen Schnurdurchmessers.
z.B. : Typ 5 , 10 kg, Best.Nr.: 78125= 0,25mm äquivalenter Durchmesser.

Wenn überhaupt vertrau ich *nur dieser Liste* für die Zuordnung von Durchmesser zu der erreichbaren Tragkraft. 
Die Firma WaKu hat da bisher immer gut gelegen und hatte diese Tragkraftflunkerei nicht nötig.

BeeJay


----------



## eöbzander (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geflochten Schnur zum spinnfischen/blinkern/twistern*

Mit der whiplash pro von berkely kann man auch ganz gut fischen! hat ne grüne färbung  von daher ist sie vielleicht nix für gufi angler die die bisserkennung an der chnur erkennen aber sonst ist auch top!


----------



## BeeJay (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geflochten Schnur zum spinnfischen/blinkern/twistern*



			
				eöbzander schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der whiplash pro von berkely kann man auch ganz gut fischen!


Such mal hier im Board nach Infos über die Whiplash, dazu gibt es auch ganz andere Meinungen... :q
Ich hatte die Whiplash Pro genau 5 Stunden auf der Rolle, gekauft, gefischt, weggeschmissen.

BeeJay


----------



## melis (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geflochten Schnur zum spinnfischen/blinkern/twistern*

Aber auch die Stroft soll dicker sein als 0,25. Walko hat unterm Mikroskop eine 0,32er gesehen.


----------



## eöbzander (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geflochten Schnur zum spinnfischen/blinkern/twistern*

@beejay: es gibt da geteilte meinung meiner meinung nach ist sie nicht so wie andere meinen!


----------



## BeeJay (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geflochten Schnur zum spinnfischen/blinkern/twistern*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch die Stroft soll dicker sein als 0,25. Walko hat unterm Mikroskop eine 0,32er gesehen.


Möglich - da ich aus Zeitmangel nicht das Gegenteil beweisen kann. Ich hätte auf der Arbeit sowohl ein geeichtes Messmikroskop als auch ein REM (Rasterelektronenmikroskop) zur Verfügung. :q :q :q

Mir wurde (wie ober erwähnt) auch schonmal eine dickere GTP als bestellt "angedreht". Hauptsache ihr seid sicher, dass es auch tatsächlich eine 0,25er war... |kopfkrat 

Ich nehme meine Schnüre vor dem Kauf in Augenschein und lege notfalls die Stroft GTM (zertifiziert!) als groben Vergleich daneben. Damit sehe ich den Unterschied zwischen einer 0,25er und 0,30er auf jeden Fall.
Mir ist es eigentlich egal, ob meine Schur jetzt +/-0,03mm hat, solange sie 
die benötigte Tragkraft bringt. :q



			
				eöbzander schrieb:
			
		

> @beejay: es gibt da geteilte meinung meiner meinung nach ist sie nicht so wie andere meinen!


Wenn du mit der Whiplash zufrieden bist, ist doch alles in Butter. Ich habe mit der Schnur, genauso wie mit der Fireline schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht - wie viele andere Angler auch. 

BeeJay


----------



## melis (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geflochten Schnur zum spinnfischen/blinkern/twistern*

Ja ist eine 0,25er, kam direkt von WAKU.


----------

